# Poetry from songs



## Akusai (May 9, 2009)

I was thinking of making a poem out of quotes from songs on my zune. I do have a journal regarding this that covers it in more detail. Check out my userpage to read the full story. 

How many of you here think this is a good Idea?


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

Bad idea, copyrights and all.


----------



## Akusai (May 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that as long as I site my sources I should be fine..... I can always review the "Fair Use Policy" in the Copyright laws.


----------



## Jelly (May 10, 2009)

I don't see why not.
I mean, that would basically be like watching Def Poetry, in that I would probably cringe and feel bad for you, and then later say how shitty you are as a human being.
But, on the other side of things, it'll make you seem kind of lazy. So, that could be a plus, I guess.


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

Akusai said:


> I'm pretty sure that as long as I site my sources I should be fine..... I can always review the "Fair Use Policy" in the Copyright laws.


Uh, no. It wasn't made by you, so you don't upload it.

That's the By You/For You.

And I seriously doubt the songs were made for you.


----------



## Akusai (May 10, 2009)

Of course Manson meant me when he said "The beautiful people"


----------



## Akusai (May 10, 2009)

Hehe, but yeah, you have a good point, as of now my music project ish over =P


----------

